# Mini Bike Question



## cat-face timber (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody ever used/rode one or even have one?
Thinking about getting one.
I a 6ft 245lbs
What do you think?

http://gokartsusa.com/Monster_Dog_Minibike.aspx


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Pulled one off a scrappers truck and fixed it up. Believe me slow seems fast on one of them. I'm 5.8 and 180 and put a five hp Briggs on it. With the right sized tires and sprokets on it will go as fast as you will want to.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 20, 2014)

i am not looking for speed, i am looking to just ride in the boonies, scouting for firewood.
very sandy some places, want big tires.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 20, 2014)

Why not see if you can score a three wheeler.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 20, 2014)

A three wheeler would be more stable that a bike.
Great Idea Hanniedog 
Still in the planning/thinking phase.
Not sure if I will ever get out of that stage.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 20, 2014)

Cat face check some of the gov surplus sites. Like govdeals.com or publicsurplus.com you might something on there that fits the bill.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 20, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> i am not looking for speed, i am looking to just ride in the boonies, scouting for firewood.
> very sandy some places, want big tires.


You need to find a Rokon two wheel drive.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 20, 2014)

fubar,

Yes that would work perfectly, but way too spendy!


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 20, 2014)

You would regret a mini bike. Suspension, frame, torque and your back. I got an old Honda Fourtrax a couple years ago and ain't touched the mini bike since. Fourtrax will take you places you can't walk to, sure surprised me.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 21, 2014)

Try and find a TW200, very capable, reliable, parts are readily available and street legal to boot!


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 21, 2014)

TW200?
I will google it.

WOW, that is like the Honda Fat Cat..
Love it!
Now to start looking for one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 1, 2014)

We have two 1986 Yamaha Big Wheels. They are awesome, and will out climb other dirt bikes three times their size. 200cc and a five-speed manual transmission.

They only top out at about 40 mph or so, but they are built like a tank and will go anywhere. Very quiet and won't tear up the terrain like bigger bikes will do.

Big fat tires for sand, snow or loose dirt. Ours have racks front and rear.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 1, 2014)

6.5 hp? You better stuff in a small block. Otherwise your 245 lbs. will be topping out at 15 mph & not 25.

I had a mini bike when I was 14-15. Even managed to get a ticket for riding on the street 

They're fun


----------

